# Crossroads Liberty Belle 2 Week Old



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of our fullblood doeling Liberty. She will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.  She's Poli's doe.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wowza! Are you SURE you dont want to send her to Texas too???


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She is just beautiful! So elegant and she sure knows how to pose doesn't she? Pretty pretty girl !


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

How do you train your babies to stand so well that young? She stands better the doe I show for 4-H! I'd love to start training my new doeling Amaranth soon, but I thought you had to wait until they were older. Seriously, do you bribe them with peanuts? What's your trick?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber! Nope, this one's staying for sure.  Beauty could be her twin sister though! 

She does indeed.  I think it is going to be a blast to show her, as she knows she's pretty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tayet said:


> How do you train your babies to stand so well that young? She stands better the doe I show for 4-H! I'd love to start training my new doeling Amaranth soon, but I thought you had to wait until they were older. Seriously, do you bribe them with peanuts? What's your trick?


Hehe. Sorry I had to laugh.  We have always had a TERRIBLE time collar and leash training. So we decided to start super young this year and see if that works. Liberty is the only one who poses... We have tried to work with them once a day or as often as we can and get them used to the collar. Haven't tried walking them around yet. That will be interesting!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Really nice. :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She KNOWS she's special.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hehe, CUTE!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is her brother Crossroads Justified.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

He is handsome as well!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I love justified!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  He is pretty, but I like Liberty better.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More pics... They are both so wide down their backs! I am sooo impressed with them! Can't wait to show Liberty!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I just love that Doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new ones from yesterday. I had these in a different thread, but I didn't identify who it was!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

And your totally positive your gonna keep her? I mean she is horrible! You can just send her down here with the others I will take her off your hands.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep totally positive.  Maybe I should just stop posting pics of her!  

Beauty looks a lot like her, really!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep totally positive.  Maybe I should just stop posting pics of her!
> 
> Beauty looks a lot like her, really!


Well darn its worth a shot to try!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea... _again_...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea... again...


Hee hee

As long as you keep posting picsI will keep drooling and asking! 

Never know you may change your mind one day!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea I figured! Well she's staying at least until we get more fullbloods.  And unless we buy them, they aren't getting here anytime soon! 

Anyways... Elizabeth at Little Bleats Farm has first dibs on any Poli does we sell. So I'd see if she wanted her first... 

Maybe Poli will have triplet does by Rich in December, and we can all have one!! In my dreams....


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey a girl can dream right???

I will start praying for triplets in December!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:shocked: Oh my goodness! What are you feeding them!!! Lol I've never seen a kid that thick!! And after looking at all my slim, trim, dairy goat kids, your two look to me like the hulk! (< In a good way.  ) They are beautiful though! Love their coloring!!!!  How old is Justified?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Isnt she gorgeous !! Wow , she's growing so nicely


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are just on Poli right now! They have creep feed, but haven't started eating much yet! Liberty is the thickest kid we've had this year. Must come from their daddy Teflon. 

Justified is Liberty's brother. They turned 5 weeks old today.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

What a beauty!! All that attitude!! Not sure if this has been asked but what are her bloodlines?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I had missed the pics of her brother... One word WOW!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Any new pics of these two lately?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! The breeder we bought their mom Poli from bought Justified.  

Sorry Marcey! I don't know how I missed that question!! ? 

They have a lot of RRD on their mom's side. RRD Politically Incorrect is the grandsire. RRD on Teflon's (dad) side too along with Capriole. This is from Poli's ( their mom) registration papers. 

~ RRD R898 CANNON **ENNOBLED** 6/2006 (10211111) 
Grandsire: EGGS TREME POLITICS T408 **ENNOBLED** 5/2009 (10302930) 
~ EGGSPOTENTIAL P900 **ENNOBLED** 2/2007 (10182239) 
Sire: RRD POLITICALLY INCORRECT (10428205) 
~ RRD RUGER T307 
Granddam: RRD V596 (10321883) **ENNOBLED** 12/2007 (10269132) 
~ RRD T352 (10269107) 

~LOGAN HILL PHANTOM OF THE FARM (I-10522949) 
Grandsire: MFF SPOTS ROCK (U-10514872) 
~ *MFF ROXY RED (*I05300026) 
Dam: EATIN' BRIAR FARMS SABER (10504673) 
~ CAPRIOLE'S IMP'S SILVER BULLET **ENNOBLED** 5/2008 (10272406) 
Granddam: CAPRIOLE'S SILVER MARGARITA (10402827) 
~ CAPRIOLE'S H. DAISY (10228300) 

I just came in from taking pics. I don't think I got any good ones Amber, but let me check.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are a few... not good at all, but oh well. They are 6 weeks old today!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahh! Love it and I still just love her! She is so pretty!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh and I am proud of myself I did not even ask if you were sureeee you will be keeping her again!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha. I was wondering if you were going to again!  That's funny, making progress I guess!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hahaha. I was wondering if you were going to again!  That's funny, making progress I guess!!


Baby steps

Must control my goat addiction! 
Must control my goat addiction! 
Must control my goat addiction! 
Must control my goat addiction! 
Must control my goat addiction! 
Must control my goat addiction!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Baby steps.. reminds me of the "What about Bob" movie.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys :scratch: what does ennobled mean :question:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

In ABGA it means the goat has earned 80 "points". They win points either in the show ring or by their kids winning in the show ring. For instance, if our buck Rich were to win 1st place, he'd win a couple points. If he were to win grand or reserve champ he would win several more. Any points his kids earn would go to him. It is more complex than that... but that's basically what it means! 

In USBGA they only need 4 points. However, the kids can not help earn points. For grand champ they get 1 point. For reserve they get a half of a point.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you  I thought it had to do with breeding or something , lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're very welcome!


----------

